# Caim (Drakengard) vs Himura Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin)



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 14, 2010)

Fight takes place in an open field, who wins?


----------



## Gundam Meister (Sep 14, 2010)

Caim snaps Kenshin in half like a twig


----------



## Rene (Sep 14, 2010)

Caim's a badass and all, but he's not tagging Kenshin.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 14, 2010)

Lol that this brings back memories.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2010)

What were his feats again? Been a while since I played.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 14, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What were his feats again? Been a while since I played.



Don't remember much other than he can solo armies even without his dragon.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Isn't soloing armies more a gameplay mechanic though? IDK.

He is a bloodthirsty psycho though.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Isn't soloing armies more a gameplay mechanic though? IDK.
> 
> He is a bloodthirsty psycho though.



Yeah since its a hack and slash game. But he still does it


----------



## Rene (Sep 14, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What were his feats again? Been a while since I played.



These are his best feats as far as I recall:

Strength wise:


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Isn't soloing armies more a gameplay mechanic though? IDK.
> 
> He is a bloodthirsty psycho though.



He was stated in Drakengard 2 to have beaten an army of thousands, and can cut through steel plate like nothing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56hrLZs5dmQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2010)

I know his Drakengard 2 feats I've played that game two times, I was asking for his original game feats. Soloing armies is a legit feat of his, he's known as the man with one eye and armies are scared shitless of him calling him a monster. Only Nowe's adopted father beat him despite being poisoned as we learn when Nowe himself was poisoned by the same person. He's a pact partner afterall and fought Gods like the ones which possessed Mannah.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 14, 2010)

Caim cannot die, so Kenshin could slash him all day, and Caim would still be alive. The only way to kill him, is to kill his dragon Angelus.

And the second Angelus gets involves in the fight, the entire verse of Kenshin would be burned to the ground.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Sep 14, 2010)

Caim is a beast, I felt sorry for him in DG 2 though. Pretty sure Caim takes this.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 14, 2010)

Kenshin solo'd Saitou's 3rd unit.


----------



## Lucifeller (Sep 15, 2010)

Caim also has ranged attacks - giant fireballs and the likes. It's not like Kenshin would have an easy time even if he stayed the hell away.

That said, there's more or less nothing Kenshin can do to permanently injure Caim. The guy's a walking tank.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 15, 2010)

It could also be argued that Caim has Supersonic reactions since he can beat Angelus in her Chaos form, the same Angelus that can keep up with fighter jets from modern day Japan.

Before anyone calls that ending non-canon it appears Drakengard has branching continuity's since the ending where Caim and Angelus get killed in Tokyo is a canon ending, that leads to the spinoff Nier.


----------



## Gig (Sep 15, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> It could also be argued that Caim has Supersonic reactions since he can beat Angelus in her Chaos form, the same Angelus that can keep up with fighter jets from modern day Japan.
> 
> Before anyone calls that ending non-canon it appears Drakengard has branching continuity's since the ending where Caim and Angelus get killed in Tokyo is a canon ending, that leads to the spinoff Nier.


Except Angelus got 1 shot by a Japanese fighter jet and never showed supersonic speed or reactions Caim fought the Japanese air force while surfing on a fighter jet Angelus was dead before that mission 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbQ8AcK-UIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifeller (Sep 15, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how much strength and endurance do you need to _stand up on top of a fighter jet, not get torn apart by the gale force hitting you and actually hitting other jets moving as fast, if not faster than, you?_

Meditate on what the fact Caim was able to do just that means. That guy's completely inhuman, period. Kenshin is screwed.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 15, 2010)

Gig said:


> Except Angelus got 1 shot by a Japanese fighter jet and never showed supersonic speed or reactions Caim fought the Japanese air force while surfing on a fighter jet Angelus was dead before that mission
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbQ8AcK-UIo[/YOUTUBE]



A true testament to his badassness 

Pretty sure there was another mode where you could fight jets with Angelus?


----------



## Gig (Sep 15, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> A true testament to his badassness
> 
> Pretty sure there was another mode where you could fight jets with Angelus?



You redo the level and select Angelus instead of the Jet  

Though that is a none canon gamewise you can have angelus fight Jets though


----------



## Michael (Sep 15, 2010)

Rene said:


> Caim's a badass and all, but he's not tagging Kenshin.



I'm not an expert on Caim, but I'm pretty sure Kenshin is only Faster than the eye can see.  A round 200mph.  Not exactly sure how fast Caim is, but I'm almost positive he's faster.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 15, 2010)

Shikamaru Nara123 said:


> I'm not an expert on Caim, but I'm pretty sure Kenshin is only Faster than the eye can see.  A round 200mph.  Not exactly sure how fast Caim is, but I'm almost positive he's faster.



And you'd be dead wrong.


----------



## Michael (Sep 15, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> And you'd be dead wrong.



How fast is he then?


----------



## Rene (Sep 15, 2010)

Shikamaru Nara123 said:


> How fast is he then?


Casual bullet timer, supersonic drawing and swinging speed, causing a sonic boom. (as in, cited, not drawn)

Yeah, he's easily transonic-supersonic.


----------



## Lucifeller (Sep 15, 2010)

The question is does Kenshin have the attack power needed to take Caim out?

Because I don't want to make too fine a point of it, but he slaughtered an entire Imperial ARMY camped outside his sister's castle while sporting a gigantic, FATAL, bloody gash across his back that by all rights should have killed him inside two minutes or less... and yet he had more than enough mojo to not only turn around and brutally END the guy who slashed him, but carve his way through the camping army back to his sister's castle.

And after making the pact with Angelus, he actually got TOUGHER. As in 'shatter enemy swords by violently swinging his arm at them'.

All the speed in the world is worthless if your offense is the equivalent of a peashooter against an iron wall.


----------



## Rene (Sep 15, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> The question is does Kenshin have the attack power needed to take Caim out?


Depends, battousai Kenshin? Yeah.

Sakabatou Kenshin? Maybe.



> Because I don't want to make too fine a point of it, but he slaughtered an entire Imperial ARMY camped outside his sister's castle while sporting a gigantic, FATAL, bloody gash across his back


After he received the wound he only killed the guy who inflicted it, then ran straight for the castle. He didn't kill an entire imperial army.


----------



## Michael (Sep 15, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> The question is does Kenshin have the attack power needed to take Caim out?
> 
> Because I don't want to make too fine a point of it, but he slaughtered an entire Imperial ARMY camped outside his sister's castle while sporting a gigantic, FATAL, bloody gash across his back that by all rights should have killed him inside two minutes or less... and yet he had more than enough mojo to not only turn around and brutally END the guy who slashed him, but carve his way through the camping army back to his sister's castle.
> 
> ...





> All the speed in the world is worthless if your offense is the equivalent of a peashooter against an iron wall.



Really?  Quite a bold statement.

If you have enough of a speed advantage, it does matter.  Speedblitzing is often the end of battles that are made. (By the retards of the OBD and NBD. OPD and BBD included as well.)

So according to your logic, if somebody is peak human speed, and another person is hypersonic, but the hypersonic person is only a hill buster, and the peak human one is a planet buster, the planet buster wins?  

I think not.  No matter how strong he or she is, there's no way that he's going to be able to hit somebody like Byakuya or  Raikage no matter how strong he is, right? (Who is approaching hypersonic.)  The hypersonic guy would just speedblitz the other guy to hell.

Unless you want to say that's not right either.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2010)

Shikamaru Nara123 said:


> Really?  Quite a bold statement.
> 
> If you have enough of a speed advantage, it does matter.  Speedblitzing is often the end of battles that are made. (By the retards of the OBD and NBD. OPD and BBD included as well.)
> 
> ...



Yes the planet buster wins. How is the other guys supposed to survive even with all his speed?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2010)

One hit from Hymir's Finger and Kenshin snaps in two like a twig.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedblitz is not the end be all of a fight nor is it the most important thing always, if you call it retarded by saying it's made by retards then why are you trolling by arguing as thought it's a 100% victory?

Yes the planet buster in your case is a glass cannon with peak human durability but his argument was on how durability exceeding offense can help against speed advantage. Your point is different from his original point.



> All the speed in the world is worthless if your offense is the equivalent of a peashooter against an iron wall



So for example if the planet buster had planet level durability than yes the speed advantage is useless for the hill buster. That is what the quote here is saying.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Yes the planet buster wins. How is the other guys supposed to survive even with all his speed?



If he can't be hit, how can he be killed?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2010)

Shikamaru Nara123 said:


> If he can't be hit, how can he be killed?



By destroying the planet he's standing on?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2010)

basch71 said:


> By destroying the planet he's standing on?



By the time that happens, he's been blitzed already.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2010)

Shikamaru Nara123 said:


> By the time that happens, he's been blitzed already.



And? He'd be dead by then.


----------



## Lucifeller (Sep 17, 2010)

Shikamaru Nara123 said:


> By the time that happens, he's been blitzed already.



Blitzing only works if you can actually injure the planetbuster. If the planetbuster has durability far above what the speedier guy can dish out, all blitzing will do is make the planetbuster go 'Hey, that tickles' before he blows the planet up anyway.

It is why Quicksilver can't beat the Juggernaut. Pietro goes fast, very fast... but has NOTHING that can even slightly injure Cain. He blitzes and breaks his arm on Cain's tougher frame, then Cain proceeds to squish him like a pimple.


----------



## oMuerte (Sep 17, 2010)

Do my eyes deceive me? Are people seriously saying Kenshin can beat Caim? Caim kills that little red head Samurai.


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 17, 2010)

Caim crushes Kenshin into paste.


----------



## Rene (Sep 17, 2010)

oMuerte said:


> Do my eyes deceive me? Are people seriously saying Kenshin can beat Caim? Caim kills that little red head Samurai.





BenTennyson said:


> Caim crushes Kenshin into paste.



Mind explaining why?


----------



## oMuerte (Sep 18, 2010)

Rene said:


> Mind explaining why?



Sonic cut to the head?


----------



## Rene (Sep 18, 2010)

oMuerte said:


> Sonic cut to the head?


Gain an understanding of the level of power and speed in the kenshinverse, then try again.

Also, Caim has no showing of fighting at supersonic speeds.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 18, 2010)

Are people forgetting Caim cannot die. In part 2 the only reason he didn't kill the main character was because he was thrown down a ravine/cliff. 

In his intro in part 2 he made a group of knights look like chumps. He's know as the one eye man that slaughters armies in battle.


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 18, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gain an understanding of the level of power and speed in the kenshinverse, then try again.
> 
> Also, Caim has no showing of fighting at supersonic speeds.



Power in the Kenshinverse was nothing impressive.

Certainly not up to the task of singlehandedly fighting armies of knights.

Caim will tank whatever the relatively meek Kenshin can give out.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 18, 2010)

Ignorance at its worst.


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm afraid not. Understand that the context is relative to the Drakengardverse. 

Kenshin is a nice peak human + samurai and all, but that's not enough.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 18, 2010)

BenTennyson said:


> I'm afraid not. Understand that the context is relative to the Drakengardverse.
> 
> Kenshin is a nice *peak human + samurai* and all, but that's not enough.



This is exactly why I said "Ignorance at its worst"


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 18, 2010)

You have a flair for exaggeration sir.

I'm afraid you do not have a case necessary to label anything 'ignorance at its worst'.

What's the problem? Peak Human +? You're right. That's actually too generous. He has peak human + reaction time, thats it. His strength is more or less average for his build, as his durability, his speed is good, but hardly overwhelming, as even in a bloodlusted charge against Juppongatana, the latter was able to trash talk before Kenshin ever reached him. It's his reflexes that are really good, nothing more.

As for me labeling him a samurai? Forgive me, for not caring about semantics in this case. Obviously he does not serve a feudal lord.


----------



## Gig (Sep 18, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> *Are people forgetting Caim cannot die*. In part 2 the only reason he didn't kill the main character was because he was thrown down a ravine/cliff.


That is Urick a completely different character.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 18, 2010)

BenTennyson said:


> You have a flair for exaggeration sir.
> 
> I'm afraid you do not have a case necessary to label anything 'ignorance at its worst'.
> 
> ...





Lol. You show that you have no understanding of the manga if any knowledge of it at all. Especially labeling Kenshin as a mere peak human with peak human attributes. If you read the manga you wold see why your assumption of him being peak human is false and why exactly I say that you don't know what your talking about.


Ignorance at its worst.


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 18, 2010)

So are you not capable of giving a proper response?

I assumed nothing, I spoke only on the anime which I have seen. If Kenshin is demonstratively greater in the manga then show me.

But as of the anime, he's peak human + in reflexes only. There's no shame in being a peak human, Captain America, who would beat the crap out of Kenshin, is also a peak human.


----------



## Lucifeller (Sep 18, 2010)

Kenshin never found himself at odds with a bunch of evil maneating chaos gods shaped like babies who can trash the entire world in minutes.

Caim did. And lived through the whole mess.

Saying Kenshin can do anything at all to him is the real ignorance there...


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 18, 2010)

Gig said:


> That is Urick a completely different character.



Caim himself cannot die, because of the pack he made with Angelus in part1. Angelus herself said it. That was also why Caim survived the fall when Urick pushed him.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 18, 2010)

BenTennyson said:


> So are you not capable of giving a proper response?
> 
> I assumed nothing, I spoke only on the anime which I have seen. If Kenshin is demonstratively greater in the manga then show me.
> 
> But as of the anime, he's peak human + in reflexes only. There's no shame in being a peak human, Captain America, who would beat the crap out of Kenshin, is also a peak human.





Sigh....

and once again.



Low tiers like sano can match and outclass bullet timers. Kenshin>>>>>>>>>>>Sano in terms of speed and skill.Kenshin would at the very least be supersonic. Kenshin also tossed a robot that weighed a few tons several meters into the air near Enishi's hot air balloon. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Peak human my ass.



Lucifeller said:


> Kenshin never found himself at odds with a bunch of evil maneating chaos gods shaped like babies who can trash the entire world in minutes.
> 
> Caim did. And lived through the whole mess.
> 
> Saying Kenshin can do anything at all to him is the real ignorance there...



That logic is flawed. Not to mention I don't remember Caim coming back after Decapitation.


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 18, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Sigh....
> 
> and once again.
> 
> ...



Pretty much every peak human character I can think can and has dodged bullets before. Wolverine, Cap, Daredevil, Batman etc. And they aren't dodging fire from obsolete rifles and pistols of kenshin's time. I remember Kenshin cutting a cannon ball in half, but I don't remember how close he was to it. Anyway, like I said before, he's peak human. Peak human as per the basic comic showings for the tier, not an actual peak human, i.e. an Olympic athlete.

'Robot'? I seriously don't remember this. Long time since I saw the show. Nor can I make out what heck is supposed to be happening in those scans. All I recall is Sano remarking once that Kenshin's strength is that of an ordinary man, but give him a sword and he's unbeatable. [paraphrased]


----------



## Kurou (Sep 18, 2010)

BenTennyson said:


> Pretty much every peak human character I can think can and has dodged bullets before. Wolverine, Cap, Daredevil, Batman etc. And they aren't dodging fire from obsolete rifles and pistols of kenshin's time. I remember Kenshin cutting a cannon ball in half, but I don't remember how close he was to it. Anyway, like I said before, he's peak human. Peak human as per the basic comic showings for the tier, not an actual peak human, i.e. an Olympic athlete.




Big whoop. If they have done it they are supersonic. This argument is obsolete. Especially since manga and comics are fundamentally different.



> 'Robot'? I seriously don't remember this. Long time since I saw the show. Nor can I make out what heck is supposed to be happening in those scans. All I recall is Sano remarking once that Kenshin's strength is that of an ordinary man, but give him a sword and he's unbeatable. [paraphrased]



It wasn't necessarily a robot. It was a steel puppet that weighed well over a few tons as the man controlling it even stated he has to support 10 tons of pressure on each finger. In the sancs the robot attacks him, kenshin counters knocking this same multiton puppet several dozen meters into the air.


Feats greater than character statements and author bullshit.


----------



## oMuerte (Sep 19, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gain an understanding of the level of power and speed in the kenshinverse, then try again.
> 
> Also, Caim has no showing of fighting at supersonic speeds.



Oh, I do know the level of power and speed in the Kenshinverse and quite frankly I'm not impressed at all if he was to be matched with Caim. You see, the problem with Caim is that he cannot be killed, he has enough power to jump and come down causing a quake, use magic and casually make sonic cuts. Yes, Kenshin has faced a fighter who can also cause sonic cuts, but not with the same power and speed that Caim possess. I'll also post two videos of Caim's power and speed. You're welcome to debate against me to prove that Kenshin can beat him.

Video 1: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWIAbF-Gr0o[/YOUTUBE] Caim comes and kills an entire team of Knights in front of them before they could fully turn around and rush him.

Video 2: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2HEYYvF18g[/YOUTUBE] Caim showing magic, speed, power, and endurance. A boss fight, but it does show a perfect example of some of his skills and magic.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 19, 2010)

This is the only way to kill Caim.
[YOUTUBE]akxjgsDUMhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rene (Sep 19, 2010)

BenTennyson said:


> Certainly not up to the task of singlehandedly fighting armies of knights.
> 
> Caim will tank whatever the relatively meek Kenshin can give out.


During his battousai days, Kenshin was casually slicing through entire units of other samurai's, hell even during his rurouni days dealing with multiple mooks with swords wasn't a problem for him.

Hell even Sano took care of 200+ mercenaries and Sano is a low-mid tier.



BenTennyson said:


> Kenshin is a nice peak human + samurai and all, but that's not enough.






BenTennyson said:


> What's the problem? Peak Human +? You're right. That's actually too generous.






> He has peak human + reaction time, thats it. His strength is more or less average for his build, as his durability, his speed is good, but hardly overwhelming,


The only thing arguably peak human+ about Kenshin is his durability.

Kenshin was still knocking people around and destroying walls by knocking them into it with his fists alone, though that's only a peak human+ feat. With his sword he can easily exert several hundreds of ton striking force. 

His speed is supersonic, not peak human.



> as even in a bloodlusted charge against Juppongatana, the latter was able to trash talk before Kenshin ever reached him. It's his reflexes that are really good, nothing more.


Talking is a free action.



> I assumed nothing, I spoke only on the anime which I have seen. If Kenshin is demonstratively greater in the manga then show me.


The feats we've referred to are commonly known, so burden of proof is on you to prove us wrong. If, however, you really want to act stuck up about it I can go through all of my previous posts and pull up some of the feats in question.



> But as of the anime,


You know, I should stop taking you seriously right here.



> he's peak human + in reflexes only. There's no shame in being a peak human, Captain America, who would beat the crap out of Kenshin, is also a peak human.


Yeah, because Peak Humans are perfectly consistent characters in comic books.





Lucifeller said:


> Kenshin never found himself at odds with a bunch of evil maneating chaos gods shaped like babies who can trash the entire world in minutes.
> 
> Caim did. And lived through the whole mess.
> 
> Saying Kenshin can do anything at all to him is the real ignorance there...


Provide feats that Caim can beat Kenshin, because I've seen none so far.



Devil Kings said:


> Caim himself cannot die, because of the pack he made with Angelus in part1. Angelus herself said it. That was also why Caim survived the fall when Urick pushed him.


He can still be knocked out.



oMuerte said:


> Oh, I do know the level of power and speed in the Kenshinverse and quite frankly I'm not impressed at all if he was to be matched with Caim. You see, the problem with Caim is that he cannot be killed,


He can still be knocked out.

A job that 3-4 Amakakeru Ryu no Hiramekis should be able to take care of easily.



> he has enough power to jump and come down causing a quake,


Wait wat?



> use magic


Small fireballs, because Kenshin has never dealt with fire before, right?



> and casually make sonic cuts.


He has never displayed sonic cuts.



> Yes, Kenshin has faced a fighter who can also cause sonic cuts,


They weren't sonic cuts, they were vacuum blades. Same thing with Caim's showing.



> but not with the same power and speed that Caim possess.


Still haven't really gotten any proof of this, except for power. Which is clearly in Caim's favor as I pointed out earlier in this topic.



> I'll also post two videos of Caim's power and speed. You're welcome to debate against me to prove that Kenshin can beat him.


One video which I posted earlier and one video that's gameplay mechanics.



> Caim comes and kills an entire team of Knights in front of them before they could fully turn around and rush him.


Yeah, not really impressive considering Kenshin dashes through a dozen enemies without them even being capable of seeing or knowing what happened.



> Caim showing magic, speed, power, and endurance. A boss fight, but it does show a perfect example of some of his skills and magic.


Gameplay mechanics, the only thing he has displayed from what he used in that fight were the fireballs.

Which really aren't that impressive considering Kenshin has dealt with more fire before.


----------



## Lucifeller (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay, how about this for a feat proving that Caim can beat Kenshin?

He RIDES ATOP A JET and takes on the entire Japanese airforce more or less by himself. He loses in the end, but not before inflicting heavy losses to, y'know... modern day fighter jets with guns.

Fighter jets that move far, far faster than Kenshin ever will, might I add. So he's got the reaction time to at least not get instantly killed.

That ending is canon, too, since it's the splitting point where Drakengard becomes Nier. So you can't even say 'noncanon ending!'. Thank Cavia for making Caim such a broken son of a bitch.

(that's to say nothing about how Caim apparently is a carrier of an extremely virulent, fast acting and horrificaly lethal sickness that has no effect on him and his compatriots, but is deadly to Earthers... Red Eye was the whole reason why Grimoire Noir and Weiss were created, and only Replicants are immune to it)


----------



## oMuerte (Sep 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> He can still be knocked out. A job that 3-4 Amakakeru Ryu no Hiramekis should be able to take care of easily.


 If he can survive the onslaught Caim brings. I think you're assuming he'll just be standing there taking the hits.




Rene said:


> Wait wat?


Guess you haven't seen the video.




Rene said:


> Small fireballs, because Kenshin has never dealt with fire before, right?


 Gasp! Does that mean Kenshin dealt with a couple of fireballs coming straight at him to burn him to a crisp? And not knowing if the man can unleash an attack like that again?




Rene said:


> He has never displayed sonic cuts.


 Have you seen the video when he kills the Knights? He easily did a sonic cut that slashed them. Even so, he did in the game play video.




Rene said:


> They weren't sonic cuts, they were vacuum blades. Same thing with Caim's showing.


 They both slash the opponents by using air as a weapon. Did, you just prove yourself wrong?




Rene said:


> Still haven't really gotten any proof of this, except for power. Which is clearly in Caim's favor as I pointed out earlier in this topic.


 ...



Rene said:


> One video which I posted earlier and one video that's gameplay mechanics.


 Well, it is a video-game. It has to go by gameplay mechanics save the HP bar.




Rene said:


> Yeah, not really impressive considering Kenshin dashes through a dozen enemies without them even being capable of seeing or knowing what happened.


Just showin' some feats bro.




Rene said:


> Gameplay mechanics, the only thing he has displayed from what he used in that fight were the fireballs.


 Guess you missed the part where he jumps in the air and comes down causing a little explosion.



Rene said:


> Which really aren't that impressive considering Kenshin has dealt with more fire before.


Proof please? I'd like to see Kenshin dodge 8 fireballs coming straight at him.


----------

